
Ask HN: What wakes you up when on call? - jayfk
Email and SMS notifications are just not strong enough for me.<p>What do you use?
======
niftich
A phone call with an intentionally annoying tone. It rings for an extended
time, unlike a single notification sound you'd have for email or sms.

At my shops it's been common practice to use phone calls to escalate, so this
works out for me. If your place doesn't/won't do the same, you may be able to
use something like Twilio or a less developer-centric, more consumer-focused
gateway to call you programmatically on receipt of an event.

